# Deck Ledgers



## Rick18071 (May 19, 2011)

Section R502.2.2 gives you a alternate way for deck ledgers if you are not useing the bolt spacing table R502.2.2.1

This section says that the design must be to accepted engineering practice. I'm not sure what this means since I am not a practicing engineer. Does this mean it must be enginerred?

This section also  says girders shall not be suppored on deck ledgers or band joists. Does this mean if you don't do the alternate deck ledger and follow table R502.2.2.1 you can support girders with the ledger and band joists?

R502.2.2.3 Tells you if not using table R502.2.2.1 you must use at least 2 hold down devices. It doe not say where they need to be or when you need more two or if you need any other bolts for the ledger. Is this when the engineering comes in?

on fig.502.2.2.3 of the hold down device it shows the subfoor on the interior joists nailed every 6". How do you check this on a exsiting house?


----------



## KZQuixote (May 19, 2011)

Hi Rick,

Please read this thread which pretty much covers the topic:

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?3520-Lateral-load-connectors&highlight=lateral+support

Regards

Bill


----------



## High Desert (May 19, 2011)

You're right KZ. But no one answwered my question about where the (2) tension devices are to be located. I think you could put both of them on one end and comply with the written verbiage of the code.


----------



## KZQuixote (May 19, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> You're right KZ. But no one answwered my question about where the (2) tension devices are to be located. I think you could put both of them on one end and comply with the written verbiage of the code.


Hi HD,

You're right, no one answered your question. I kind of gave up and was mollified when an august member of this forum commented "...The section is broken and needs to be fixed."

Bill


----------



## FredK (May 19, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> ...This section says that the design must be to accepted engineering practice. I'm not sure what this means since I am not a practicing engineer. Does this mean it must be enginerred?........


I use this as a guide: http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf

If you take the time to read through all the pages and can build something within the guidelines I'm ok with the design.  Want to go outside the box get an engineer.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 19, 2011)

How about I-joists and truss joists in the house. Do we need a engineered ledger for them?

Also in PA they changed the requirement for sprinklers if you cover the joists with 1/2 drywall on the ceiling, making it harder to know what  there are for joists.


----------



## FredK (May 19, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> How about I-joists and truss joists in the house. Do we need a engineered ledger for them? .........


See page 10 of the above document for a better description.

I-joist when used as a band the answer is no.  If they use a different type for the edge board maybe if it's 1" or thicker engineered wood product.....etc.....

Truss require detail for connections, a free-standing deck or engineering IMHO. .


----------



## DRP (May 19, 2011)

> This section says that the design must be to accepted engineering practice. I'm not sure what this means since I am not a practicing engineer. Does this mean it must be enginerred?
> 
> This section also says girders shall not be suppored on deck ledgers or band joists. Does this mean if you don't do the alternate deck ledger and follow table R502.2.2.1 you can support girders with the ledger and band joists?


1) Only if your state requires it, otherwise it must be according to accepted engineering practice.

2) The girders here would be running perpendicular to the house with joists running between them parallel to the house so that the decking boards could run as single boards perpendicular to the house. The Prescriptive ledger connection is for joists spaced and loading the ledger uniformly rather than widely spaced girders heavily loading just a few points along the ledger... that would stress the mess out of the bolts right beside the girders and barely load the majority of the connections.


----------



## Yankee (May 20, 2011)

I'm with FredK on passing along the booklet, keeping in mind that some of the items are" recommended practice" and not code language.


----------

